# Full screen like GNEX



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Any way to edit the framework-Res.apk to be like the galaxy nexus all full screen and use something like lmt or button saviour. If you know what I'm talking about could anyone make the apk and I will try it

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Wrong forum, but I sounds like this is what you want:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15924-no-way-to-hide-the-bottom-bar-in-cm9/page__view__findpost__p__539246


----------

